# Illini Farmland



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

173 acres brought over 15K/acre last week.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...15375_per_acre/


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Boy, It sure scares me everytime I see this. I am wondering what will a happen when the bubble burst? Will people be able to hold on? I feel sorry for the young farmers that are trying to get a start in farming or ranching. How could they afford land these days? Maybe we will look back and say that it was a good deal or maybe not. Time will tell. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think we are one good crop away from a train wreck.$3-4 corn will not sustain these land prices.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

The problem is it not farmers buying ground at these prices it huge investors paying a huge ammount down and askn for a 5% return you do ther math. These prices have been all around us for two years and yes there is $600-$700 an acre cash rent. Only the 20,000 acre farmers are paying these prices cause they can make $5 an acre profit. It has ruined my chances as a young farmer trying to get into row cropping. So I continue to grow my hay and cattle operation with small farms to small and rough to row crop and hope this crap turns around. Lets see what the future brings.


----------

